# Weening and treats for puppies



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone tell me at what age a pup is weened from its mum and at what age can you give treats for being a good girl / boy and what healthy treats are recommended.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

not sure about the weening age, but as the puppy should be atleast 8 weeks before you colect them you can give them treats from day one in your house.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me at what age a pup is weened from its mum and at what age can you give treats for being a good girl / boy and what healthy treats are recommended.


Different breeders will have different regimes - but puppies are able to start eating puppy kibble (the small size dry food - or whatever the breeder choses to feed them) at about 5 weeks old - but should still be having milk from mum too. Weaning is gradual - and can take nearly 3 weeks before mum leaves the pups (normally a day or two before they are 8 weeks old). Once the weaning process starts - Mum can leave them all day long and just go back with them all night long. We prefer to use mum's milk exclusively up to 5 weeks of age - those that go the puppy porridge route may differ (but we have never used it ourselves).

Treats can usually be introduced from day one of ownership - but keep them small (little tummies) and keep them for "praise" initially x

Stephen xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

my view on this is that my babies are weaned at 6weeks old by that time they are well and trully eating well ,mums dont see them again ,i then take over so they are really independant of mummy i also paper train them and at about 8 weeks split them in to couples so they are getting more used to being on there own and the week before they go they are on there own sleeping independantly in there own cage or with unrelated adults ,treats should be given occasionally as jd says they can upset tummys janice x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me at what age a pup is weened from its mum and at what age can you give treats for being a good girl / boy and what healthy treats are recommended.


my Uncle use to begin weaning his pups by 3 weeks old gradually increasing their feeds so that by the time they were 8 weeks old they were fully weaned, of course they still fed from their mothers, but the bitches naturally would spend less and less time with them as the pups developed and grew.

ive found these treats they look very healthy http://www.fish4dogs.com/Products/tiddlers-starter-pack.aspx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks all for the info...as much info on all the little things will help as I hope to make a good job of bringing up our pup (when we get her) much appreciated.xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Feelwell's probiotic puppy treats good for their little tummy's.
Weaning that's JD's and romeo's domain.


----------

